# Parti shorts



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I hear nothing but rave reviews on these sticks. Are they good enough to buy a box blind? (Without ever having tasted them)

i figure if I don't like em I can always trade em.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Well if your an nc guy then partagas is probably one of the better transition marcas and a great place to sample the Marcia is with the short. So I'd say it's a logical jumping off point. Bolivar is the other entry point for an nc smoker. 

But I don't know what you may have smoked already on the dark side.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I've had a handful of bolivars, HU Connie, Monte 4 and and an SLR regio. Boli is my favorite so far.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jabuan said:


> I hear nothing but rave reviews on these sticks. Are they good enough to buy a box blind? (Without ever having tasted them)
> 
> i figure if I don't like em I can always trade em.


Nah they suck stay away from them LOL!:biglaugh:
All joking aside IMHO there ain't a better P.C for the money!:anim_soapbox:


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nah they suck stay away from them LOL!:biglaugh:
> All joking aside IMHO there ain't a better P.C for the money!:anim_soapbox:


Whore. Thats why Tony owns half of most sticks Partagas has put out in the last 10 years. Haha !

Good sticks bro, Tony is dead on..


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

But be forewarned, they are some powerful little monsters.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

puffing away on a cab from '03...fabulous cigars in only a decade.

also have an open box of partagas tpc's from '98...for 6 months I have been trying to decide which ones are better...unsuccessfull so far.


I would say...buy.
derrek


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

At they price of a box, pick up 2 blindly!
Age one, smoke one now!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sold.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I was gifted one of those sticks. Damn, it was good!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll go against the grain. They are ok! good value but.... just ok in my eyes nothing crazy. try them before you buy a box. sorry!:behindsofa: Boli pc is a great little smoke too so buy what you like because not everyones palate are the same. HU coronas majors are also great. If you want to go high end trini reyes are good too. JMO


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I absolutely loved my first and only Party Short. I see a box purchase in the near future if funds allow!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I liked my first one as well. But I went and got a box of Boli PCs for my very first box purchase. I hope to get a 5er of the party shorts though soon. Need to get some money in and sell of some NCs first. haha. :smoke:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jabuan said:


> I've had a handful of bolivars, HU Connie, Monte 4 and and an SLR regio. Boli is my favorite so far.


Which Boli's have you had?


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

11 Bbf, 11 corona junior, tubo#2 and a gigante last two were fresh.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jabuan said:


> 11 Bbf, 11 corona junior, tubo#2 and a gigante last two were fresh.


Ah a BBF, one of my favs. Your on the right track.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i've had three so far. all were ridiculously different.

best: ROTT, best wet cigar i've had, ever.
worst: few months of rest
getting better but far from ideal: about one year of rest

that being said, i still have a few loose singles that i will keep sampling.
and i purchased two boxes, which are peacefully resting while i sample a couple more singles


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> At they price of a box, pick up 2 blindly!
> Age one, smoke one now!


At the price of a box pick up a dozen i say!
Hoard them like i do.
Party Whore that i am LOL!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> i've had three so far. all were ridiculously different.
> 
> best: ROTT, best wet cigar i've had, ever.
> worst: few months of rest
> ...


We've been bouncing around between Party shorts and BBFs and BPCs. lol. Sorry I'm unclear, which are you referring to?


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm a big fan as well. I'm down to my last 5 of so of my second box in a year. Getting ready for round 3.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

ejewell said:


> We've been bouncing around between Party shorts and BBFs and BPCs. lol. Sorry I'm unclear, which are you referring to?


i was referring to the partagas shorts.

i have yet to try myself some BBF
and the BPC i tried was soo plugged that i collapsed a lung.

J.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> i was referring to the partagas shorts.
> 
> i have yet to try myself some BBF
> and the BPC i tried was soo plugged that i collapsed a lung.
> ...


I got my very first box of CCs, and it is BPCs code is feb 13, but I'll give one a try and let you know :smoke:

I've only had i think one BBF short, and I recall enjoying it. haha. I've just dipped my toes into the CC waters and it has me debating selling off all my NCs! lol.

well....:focus:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

ejewell said:


> I got my very first box of CCs, and it is BPCs code is feb 13, but I'll give one a try and let you know :smoke:
> 
> I've only had i think one BBF short, and I recall enjoying it. haha. I've just dipped my toes into the CC waters and it has me debating selling off all my NCs! lol.
> 
> well....:focus:


i think that i have one or two more BPC resting. they are from the second half of 2012, purchased them loose, don't know box code

i won't sell off my NC, there are some that i REALLY like.
just like there are some CC's that i really didn't care for.

but yeah... back on topic  hah.

J.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

ejewell said:


> I liked my first one as well. But I went and got a box of Boli PCs for my very first box purchase. I hope to get a 5er of the party shorts though soon. Need to get some money in and sell of some NCs first. haha. :smoke:


I love Boli's. BCJ (corona jr) was my go to, until I succumbed to the months of battering by Tony and got on his Party-Line! He's right - they smoke great ROTT, so you can _have your Habano_ and _smoke it now_! :smoke:



TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the price of a box pick up a dozen i say!
> Hoard them like i do.
> Party Whore that i am LOL!


He's an idiot, don't listen to him! :bitchslap: You _need_ 2 cabs; one to smoke and one to age. And, you need a cab a month, otherwise you'll end up on strict rations, like me! :bawling:



KcJason1 said:


> At they price of a box, pick up 2 blindly!
> Age one, smoke one now!


Yeah! :tpd:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the price of a box pick up a dozen i say!
> Hoard them like i do.
> Party Whore that i am LOL!


You dirty party whore you!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the price of a box pick up a dozen i say!
> Hoard them like i do.
> Party Whore that i am LOL!





KcJason1 said:


> You dirty party whore you!


Duh. It makes more sense when "you say it" Jason - dozen boxes - that's more like it! Tony recommending only a handful of Shorts was just crazy - I should have known I was reading it wrong!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> You dirty party whore you!


That i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I have tried several Partagas, but have not come across these shorts. Do they taste more similar to D4, P2 or E2?


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, I am working on my second box of shorts, and am pretty impressed with the consistency of this little guy. I got 2 more boxes stashed and am planning on getting more. They have taken the place of my past after lunch smoke, the HU half corona. Great value, taste! Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

First box is on the way. I am already regretting not getting two. If they smoke well ROTT, I will have to just order another or three. Ha.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

When a Short isn't quite enough, for a longer arty: try a Super Parti!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Are you peeking in my window? That's about what I've done today! Thanks for turning me into a arty: whore!



Salty said:


> First box is on the way. I am already regretting not getting two. If they smoke well ROTT, I will have to just order another or three. Ha.


Yes, you will!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TTecheTTe said:


> When a Short isn't quite enough, for a longer arty: try a Super Parti!
> 
> Are you peeking in my window? That's about what I've done today! Thanks for turning me into a arty: whore!
> 
> Yes, you will!


Hi Mari classy lady!
Sure nice to see you here!
You know i been real busy!
But first chance i get you and Mark IBEW!
Are still on my to visit list.
:hug:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I definitely need to get my hands on a couple of these, but difficult in a town that doesn't even have Liga Privadas :wink:
I'm worried I'll get hooked and be ordering mass quantities!!
I overheard some guys talking in this one cigarettestore about a spot where they get their ISOMs somewhere here, but I'm not about to go tapping shoulders.:gossip:


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ordered my first box Sunday and can't wait to get them and set them on fire!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I read that they are hand made and at a great price too. I'm planning on at least two boxes of Partis for Christmas.
I'm smoking one now paired with a IBC Rootbeer for my last birthday cigar today.
" (music) Its my parti and will smoke if I want to "


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

I have a box of these on the way also... Part of my birthday order!!! I should have gotten two but I splurged on one box that I wouldn't normally buy except for special occasions!


----------

